# Good schooling fish for angels?



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

I am looking for a great schooling fish for my 2 Angels. I am already aware of Rummynose Tetras and I have had Cardinal Tetra and Black Neon Tetras. I currently have Serpae Tetras in there at the moment. I bought those fairly recently after getting rid of the cardinals and Black neons, but I just read that they can be fin nippers, so now I am on the hunt againt.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

I have 15 Buenos Aires tetras that school really well, but they can nip at grassy plants now, and then, other than that they are extremely active.


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> I have 15 Buenos Aires tetras that school really well, but they can nip at grassy plants now, and then, other than that they are extremely active.


I will have to check those out. The only reason I mentioned the ones above in my post were either because they are too hard to get a hold of or they just didnt work out in my setup with my angels (due to angels eating them). Looking for other suggestions...I am realy digging the reddish tetras. Anything looking plain black and grey I am not digging so much.

Thanks Crypt!


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

the problem is most of the bigger tetras can be nippy. only thing you can do is try them. i have a large school of columbian tetras in with my 6 angels ( 6 adult angels inclueds a breeding pair) and 15 or 16 columbians in a 55. yes i know its a bit over stocked especialy when you facter in the guppy fry that didnt get eaten and grew up lol. if i put any other fish in the tank the tetras go right after them no matter what it is but are just fine with the angels. so it kinda depends on the fish


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

wicca27 said:


> the problem is most of the bigger tetras can be nippy. only thing you can do is try them. i have a large school of columbian tetras in with my 6 angels ( 6 adult angels inclueds a breeding pair) and 15 or 16 columbians in a 55. yes i know its a bit over stocked especialy when you facter in the guppy fry that didnt get eaten and grew up lol. if i put any other fish in the tank the tetras go right after them no matter what it is but are just fine with the angels. so it kinda depends on the fish


Yep thats kind of what I've been doing, just trying out different fish. The cardinal were being picked off, so I got rid of them before the population depleted too much. The Black Neon Tetras were not too thrilling to look at, though they worked out very well with the angels. I would really like to get my hands on some rummy nose tetras, but they are not readily available near me. The Serpaes seem to be doing ok, but just read they are quite nippy for slow moving fish like angels, and I'd rather not risk it...their reddish look is what I want in a schooling/shoaling group of fish, plus they are also very very cheap!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I have a school of Buenos Aires in my 125. They are my favorite fish, but I should tell you they eat my plants voraciously. I have tried many stem plants and hygro kompact is the only one that survives - all others were eaten within two days - including over 20 d. sag plants. I only recently was able to get more to put in a Buenos Aires free tank - lol. There are very few plants they don't eat in my tank.


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

driftwoodhunter said:


> I have a school of Buenos Aires in my 125. They are my favorite fish, but I should tell you they eat my plants voraciously. I have tried many stem plants and hygro kompact is the only one that survives - all others were eaten within two days - including over 20 d. sag plants. I only recently was able to get more to put in a Buenos Aires free tank - lol. There are very few plants they don't eat in my tank.


Well I guess I am staying away from them now. I don't need any schooling fish munching on my plants. What about Rasboras, or even Rosy Barbs? I like the red in them. Anyone kept these before with angels or other slow moving fish?


----------



## DKRST (Jan 20, 2011)

White clouds are active and have nice color, particularly in a dark substrate tank, but it depends on the size of your angel's mouths! Active, but not spastic like danios can be. Don't seem to bother plants at all, not "nippy, except with each other. I don't know if I'd consider them tightly "schooling" as much as a shoaling fish.

I have a tank with very large angels and they ate multiple White clouds before I could relocate them. I've had White clouds in another tank with smaller adult angels for over a year and never lost any, other than one that jumped out of the tank. With the White Clouds, you can't crank the temp too high though. I keep my tank about 75F.


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

DKRST said:


> White clouds are active and have nice color, particularly in a dark substrate tank, but it depends on the size of your angel's mouths! Active, but not spastic like danios can be. Don't seem to bother plants at all, not "nippy, except with each other. I don't know if I'd consider them tightly "schooling" as much as a shoaling fish.
> 
> I have a tank with very large angels and they ate multiple White clouds before I could relocate them. I've had White clouds in another tank with smaller adult angels for over a year and never lost any, other than one that jumped out of the tank. With the White Clouds, you can't crank the temp too high though. I keep my tank about 75F.


I think white clouds might be out of the options. The angels are beginning to get up there in size.

These are the ones I have considered:

Cherry Barbs
Rosy Barbs
Odessa Barbs
Harlequin??? Rasboras
Rummynose Tetras (If I can find them)
I still like the Serpae Tetras
Red Minor Tetras
Red Phantom Tetras
Lemon Tetras
Penguin Tetras

So what do you all think?


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I have not kept Harlequin Rasboras with Angelfish, but I have kept them for years - they are one of my favorites, too. I have some in the 125 that also houses the Buenos Aires. The Harlequins have a beautiful rich deep coppery red color, and they shoal more than school. They stay together but not in a tight, nervous-looking group. Mine always stay in the upper 1/3 of the tank. I look forward to getting a large group together in a tank someday. Mine are also not the least bit shy, often coming close to me when I'm at the tank.

Edit; I have Rosy Barbs in a different tank. They don't school or shoal at all - they go about their way independently of each other. They breed like crazy, and they eat grassy plants. I took pics one day of them sucking up dwarf hairgrass like strands of spaghetti!


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

driftwoodhunter said:


> I have not kept Harlequin Rasboras with Angelfish, but I have kept them for years - they are one of my favorites, too. I have some in the 125 that also houses the Buenos Aires. The Harlequins have a beautiful rich deep coppery red color, and they shoal more than school. They stay together but not in a tight, nervous-looking group. Mine always stay in the upper 1/3 of the tank. I look forward to getting a large group together in a tank someday. Mine are also not the least bit shy, often coming close to me when I'm at the tank.
> 
> Edit; I have Rosy Barbs in a different tank. They don't school or shoal at all - they go about their way independently of each other. They breed like crazy, and they eat grassy plants. I took pics one day of them sucking up dwarf hairgrass like strands of spaghetti!


Ok well that narrows down the list a bit, I would imagine that most barbs will nibble on my plants, which I do not want.

Harlequin??? Rasboras
Rummynose Tetras (If I can find them)
I still like the Serpae Tetras
Red Minor Tetras
Red Phantom Tetras
Lemon Tetras
Penguin Tetras


----------



## farrenator (May 11, 2011)

FYI, Rummynose get to about the same size as Cardinals, so if your Angels were munching on the Cardinals, Rummynose don't stand much of a chance.

Tiger barbs would get big enough to avoid getting eaten. They are super active and it you get enough (5+) they will only bother themselves. I like the green tigers myself.



Cinbos said:


> Ok well that narrows down the list a bit, I would imagine that most barbs will nibble on my plants, which I do not want.
> 
> Harlequin??? Rasboras
> Rummynose Tetras (If I can find them)
> ...


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

farrenator said:


> FYI, Rummynose get to about the same size as Cardinals, so if your Angels were munching on the Cardinals, Rummynose don't stand much of a chance.
> 
> Tiger barbs would get big enough to avoid getting eaten. They are super active and it you get enough (5+) they will only bother themselves. I like the green tigers myself.


 
I already have 9 tiger barbs in my 125 gallon. They are way too nippy, even with the group in there. My angels wouldn't stand a chance with them. I have already excluded them completely.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

I hate tiger barbs lol are you dead set on tetras? Maybe another schooling species?


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> I hate tiger barbs lol are you dead set on tetras? Maybe another schooling species?


Absolutly! I am open to any other special that will not be eaten and nip at my angels!


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

the rummy nose i have seen get bigger than cardinals a good couple inches. look into bleeding heart tetras or black skirt tetras they are pretty (bleeding hearst are awsome when in breeding mode and cool to watch) and get bigger and really peacefull. black skirts get bigger too. penguin are pretty and get bigger as well if you like the streamline look. harlequin are to small they would get eaten when the angels got big. rummys are fast and get a good 2 inches long. and belive me when angels want they can move pretty fricking fast. they sure chase my columbians away when they have eggs. if you want to try the columbians they are pretty and school well for larget tetras i would get some that are just slightly smaller than the angels to be on the safe side. i have never had a nipped fin from mine but all were about the same size when put together. here are a couple pics of my tank to show you 

tetras









show size between angels and tetras









and yes these guys to get teeth and will eat a guppy fry faster than anything


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

wicca27 said:


> the rummy nose i have seen get bigger than cardinals a good couple inches. look into bleeding heart tetras or black skirt tetras they are pretty (bleeding hearst are awsome when in breeding mode and cool to watch) and get bigger and really peacefull. black skirts get bigger too. penguin are pretty and get bigger as well if you like the streamline look. harlequin are to small they would get eaten when the angels got big. rummys are fast and get a good 2 inches long. and belive me when angels want they can move pretty fricking fast. they sure chase my columbians away when they have eggs. if you want to try the columbians they are pretty and school well for larget tetras i would get some that are just slightly smaller than the angels to be on the safe side. i have never had a nipped fin from mine but all were about the same size when put together. here are a couple pics of my tank to show you
> 
> tetras
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks for the info. This was very informal. I think I have my list down pat now.


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

Harlequin Rasboras
Rummynose Tetras (If I can find them)
Serpae Tetras
Red Minor Tetras
Red Phantom Tetras
Lemon Tetras
Penguin Tetras 
Columbian Tetras
Bleeding Heart Tetras


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

Have you considered a Barb? i like Cherry's a lot, they don't really school but they are Very active. I also like Lampeye Tetras, they school well


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

cherry barbs and lampeyes would be to small angels would eat them


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

1+ on the black skirts! I have both black skirts & cardinals in with my angels & so far, all are coexisting well. I'm aware that as the angels get larger, the cardinals are @ risk but the biggest issue with the back skirts is them trying to hog all the food in the tank, the little piggies!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Columbian, bleeding heart and pristella will shoal nicely and are difficult to eat. Black phantom and emperor tetras won't shoal particularly well but won't get eaten by angels. The blood fin tetras went overboard before the angels got them and were a bit too fast to catch anyway.


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

Cherrys get a bit small and I truly want something that will school/shoal. Not interested in lamp eye, they are not as striking as some to me. I would have thought Harlequin Rasboras are a good size. And I think I am going to take off columbian tetras because i have read all too often that they are notorious for fin nipping! Also same goes for the Serpae Tetras.

Rummynose Tetras (If I can find them)
Red Minor Tetras
Red Phantom Tetras
Lemon Tetras
Penguin Tetras 
Bleeding Heart Tetras


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

Kathyy said:


> Columbian, bleeding heart and pristella will shoal nicely and are difficult to eat. Black phantom and emperor tetras won't shoal particularly well but won't get eaten by angels. The blood fin tetras went overboard before the angels got them and were a bit too fast to catch anyway.


When you are talking about the black phantoms, does that go for red phantoms too?


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Candy Cane tetra.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

I vote for balloon lamp eye tetras. They school really tightly and haven't messed with my rummynose or amano shrimp. you tube them or there is a video or two in my journal.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

here you go http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIQBGop2WEY


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Cinbos said:


> When you are talking about the black phantoms, does that go for red phantoms too?


They would be okay as far as not being angel fish snacks but I haven't ever had any so don't know how nicely they shoal.


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

Kathyy said:


> They would be okay as far as not being angel fish snacks but I haven't ever had any so don't know how nicely they shoal.


I would imagine the same but I'll remove them anyways.


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

MikeS said:


> here you go http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIQBGop2WEY


They look like they school very well, close and tight...now I am not sure what i want lol.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

from my one experians if you start them off about the same size or a bit smaller(columbians ) it will probably be ok. ive had my columbians nip at everything but the angels. i still think bleeding hears or rummys would be good though. black stirts are nice but i would go with the short fin type cause angels are cichlids after all and will get nippy too and like i said before would suprise you how fast they can really move lol. and just about any of the bigger tetras will nip. just kinda happens when you start getting into bigger fish they get more aggressive as they get larger. i say find some you like the look of and try them out. there is no harm trading them back the lfs for credit or selling here or on craigs list. you might also check and see if some of the lfs can order you rummys. if i ever get rid of the columbians that will be the next one i get


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

I definitely have my list all set. Now I just need to find them and choose!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I love my Columbians - they do nip sometimes (rarely for me) but so far they've only bothered each other. They stick together very well, shoaling pretty tight, and also they shoal with the Buenos Aires (which you don't want - lol) And yes, they have noticeable teeth!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Cinbos said:


> I definitely have my list all set. Now I just need to find them and choose!


So what did you choose? I'm sure we're all curious!


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

driftwoodhunter said:


> So what did you choose? I'm sure we're all curious!


Lemon Tetras
Penguin Tetras 
Bleeding Heart Tetras
Pristella Tetra
Rosy Tetra
Roberts Tetra
Rainbow Emperor Tetra

So here's the list and how I narrowed it down. It came down to fish that were no less than 1.5 inches and had a rounder body rather than a narrow skinny body. I also was against any fish that nipped (even a little), and also fish that munched on plants. I want the fish to shoal/school, I don't want a group of fish that go their separate ways when introduced in the tank. I also wanted to keep them south american based. Lastly, I wanted color and noticeable color. I didn't want the dull black and silver, though I did settle with penguin tetras because of the distinct black on them. I am taking into account how this fish will look in a school/shoal...I want them to pop!

So thats how I came up with them!


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

those pics just dont do the columbian's justice lol


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

wicca27 said:


> those pics just dont do the columbian's justice lol


I actually really like columbians. I have had them before in my 125 gallon mixed cichlid tank, and I think I will be going back to them here soon. But for my 55 gallon planted and peaceful tank, I will stay away from them.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Well I wish somebody that liked them lived near me - lol. Mine spawned when I first moved them to the 125, now I have 18 in that tank, plus the 45 - 50 I managed to catch growing out in a 40B. They're up to 1" now, and I still don't have another set up to move some to. The lfs graciously offered me 25 cents each for them in store credit - LOL. For that, I'll keep them all.


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Well I wish somebody that liked them lived near me - lol. Mine spawned when I first moved them to the 125, now I have 18 in that tank, plus the 45 - 50 I managed to catch growing out in a 40B. They're up to 1" now, and I still don't have another set up to move some to. The lfs graciously offered me 25 cents each for them in store credit - LOL. For that, I'll keep them all.


I mean if you have no where else to put them, then why not send them on over to the lfs? That many I feel like would be a strain on the bio load. Not bad for 50 babys if you ask me. $25 isnt too bad.


----------



## TetraFan (Jan 28, 2013)

For what it's worth, I kept serpae tetra and angelfish together for years and never had any nipping issues. If you keep enough of the serpae together, they usually keep the nipping between each other. If you really like the look of them, I wouldn't rule them out simply because they 'might' nip. That said, I would go for a mix of serpae and rummynose tetra, but of course it is totally up to you!


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

TetraFan said:


> For what it's worth, I kept serpae tetra and angelfish together for years and never had any nipping issues. If you keep enough of the serpae together, they usually keep the nipping between each other. If you really like the look of them, I wouldn't rule them out simply because they 'might' nip. That said, I would go for a mix of serpae and rummynose tetra, but of course it is totally up to you!


You know after the whole discussion yesterday, thats what I was thinking. I really do not want to switch them out because it would be such a pain and I do not want to stir everything up in there just try to get them out. I have my list down now, so if I ever come across one of them at a good price, then I may switch. But as for now, I think I will sit tight with what I have. I have been doing and spending wayyyy to much on these tanks lately. Time to take it easy...besides the substrate I plan on going about when we move.


----------



## TetraFan (Jan 28, 2013)

Hahaha I know what you mean about the time and money... I am currently in an update-your-tank-because-it-looks-messy-and-empty craze. I think you've made a good choice... just monitor your angels' fins for a while until you are sure the serpaes are leaving them alone. Besides... serpaes are a ***** to catch.


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

TetraFan said:


> Hahaha I know what you mean about the time and money... I am currently in an update-your-tank-because-it-looks-messy-and-empty craze. I think you've made a good choice... just monitor your angels' fins for a while until you are sure the serpaes are leaving them alone. Besides... serpaes are a ***** to catch.


Yes they are! I QT'd them in a 10 gallon and they were still a pain to catch!


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

I have no problems with my serpae nipping at my angels. I have eight of them and they spend their time going after each other. I've found that generally, if there are enough of one species of any fish, they leave the others alone.


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

I went all out and added 5 more, now I have 11 total in there.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

do keep us posted on how they do in the tank


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

wicca27 said:


> do keep us posted on how they do in the tank


Will do


----------



## TetraFan (Jan 28, 2013)

They'll have so many serpae fins to nip, they won't even know what to do with the angels.


----------



## robxc80 (Aug 4, 2009)

I keep HY511 Tetras with my angels and suprisingly, they stay close together. I used to have Lemon Tetras in there just fine too. just didn't like the color.

Any of the deeper tetras should do the trick. I opted out of Harlequin and Espei rasboras since Adult Angels can easily snack them. I passed on Rummy's, Neons, Glowlights, Cardinals, and Emperors for the same reason.

Here is what I have tried in the past:

- Black Phantoms
- Red Phantoms
- Diamond Tetras
- HY511
- Bleeding Heart Tetras
- Rosy Tetras
- Lemon Tetras
- Black Skirt Tetras
- Flame Tetras (Von Rios are prettier but are man made)

Not to Hijack, but does the SErpae work as far as fin-nipping?


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got a 37 gallon with two angelfish. I think they are either both male or both female. They are not aggressive at all, I've had some koi angelfish years ago and they were little devils would nip everything.

Anyways I wanted to get a schooling fish as well.

These angels always are hiding and most the time people don't even know I have fish in my tank. They are about 2 inches across (just the bodies) and about 4 1/2 inchs high.

I was wanting some fish that either will add a little color or add some movement. Has anyone tried hatchet fish?
http://www.somethingsphishy.com/silver-hatchet-tetra-quantity-pi-922.html

I also liked the Harlequin Rasporas.

I've tried cardinals and they were just to sensitive and I kept killing them.


----------

